# our baby is here...bittersweet



## tinawoman (Feb 28, 2003)

tyren (pronounced TEER-en) was born july 8...8lbs 8oz, 22in, and just beautiful, healthy and ALIVE!!

of course everytime i see baelin's picture sitting in the hutch near the changing station i think how sad that i'll never get to see him grow up...that i never got to see him open his eyes, never got to hear him breathe. but then i also think that tyren wouldn't exist if baelin hadn't died. its all pretty confusing.

i find myself feeling like baelin is slipping away as i get wrapped up with tyren. i don't feel sad all the time anymore and that sorta makes me feel guilty and relieved at the same time. if that makes sense.

anyway, there's a pic to him on my Mommy Chats homepage and a link to an album with more pics...thought y'all might want to know. you were very kind to me when we lost baelin.


----------



## wilkers8 (Mar 22, 2004)

Congrats!

I completely understand the guilt and bittersweet feelings that can be confusing. I hope this thought helps as it is my new little motto...Experiencing moments with Tyren will be joyful and sad as you now know what you will never experience with Baelin. You are dealing with a new stage of grief...new issues...new sadness.

My second son is now 5 months and I'm only really starting to feel like I'm coming out of the severe bittersweet emotions where I could go from laughing to crying within a matter of seconds.

We have to focus so much to get through the pregnancy that we are often blindsided by how difficult that "fourth" trimester is. I sure was. Be kind to yourself and everything you are feeling is completely normal!


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Tina, congratulations to you and your family. I'm so happy about your sweet little girl Tyren (what a great name!)

I understand all too well. My son would not be here today if his sister had not been stillborn. I used to think of that a lot and yes, even feel a little guilty.

My son is now 10 and I can't even imagine my life had he never been in it. he's so much a part of me. Yes, the deep emotions of grief have slipped away through the years. Tina, I promise you, Baelin will always be a part of you and you will NEVER lose sight of the special place he will always hold in your heart.

You have a lot of emotions to move through right now - remember it's ok to be sad and even have a good cry. It dosn't mean you don't appreciate your new little girl.

Again, congratulations - I'm so happy to hear of Tyren's safe arrival.


----------



## darsmama (Jul 23, 2004)

Tina, I just wanted to say congratulations


----------



## rn (Jul 27, 2003)

Congrats on your new baby Tyren!

I dont know what else to say, except hearing of other women and talking to other women who have babies after losing one gives me a small amount of hope for the future.

I am so happy for you. I am sure Baelin is happy for you as well.

One thing I feel deep down is that our babies know we love them more than life itself and that we will never forget them, I think they all want us to be happy and at peace.

enjoy your tiny babe.

~robin


----------



## SweetTeach (Oct 5, 2003)

tina, congratulations on the birth of your baby! Wishing you all the best in the upcoming weeks, months and years.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Congratulations! I remember when you posted Baelin's story. I didn't realize that you were the same mama from Mommychats. I'm glad to hear Tyren is with you, safe and sound! I know Baelin will always be with you, too, in your heart.

I hope you have a happy and relaxing babymoon with your sweet baby boy.


----------



## tinawoman (Feb 28, 2003)

you ladies are so caring! i love you guys!

tyren, by the way, is a boy. just FYI.







no worries.


----------



## iris0110 (Aug 26, 2003)

Congratulations!!!! Tyren is such a great name, and a very handsome little boy.







I just wanted to let you know how much your story and those of all of you other great women who have went on to have healthy babies after a loss are really helping me to stay positive as I navigate my own pregnancy.


----------

